# Sticky  Dometic Recall



## bentpixel

I was lurking thru RV.net and found a recall notice regarding Dometic refrigerators.

This link includes the conditions that a fire may start.

Below is the page from NHTSA.

One of the model numbers looked like one I just bought in our 23RS.

It looks it may only affect models made beteen 1997 and 2003.

Thought I'd pass it on.

Scott
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Report Date : November 3, 2006 at 02:19 PM 
NHTSA Campaign ID number : 06E076000

Make / Models : Model/Build Years: 
DOMETIC / NDR1062 9999 
DOMETIC / RM2652 9999 
DOMETIC / RM2662 9999 
DOMETIC / RM2663 9999 
DOMETIC / RM2852 9999 
DOMETIC / RM2862 9999 
DOMETIC / RM3662 9999 
DOMETIC / RM3663 9999 
DOMETIC / RM3862 9999 
DOMETIC / RM3863 9999

Manufacturer : DOMETIC CORPORATION

NHTSA CAMPAIGN ID Number : 06E076000 Mfg's Report Date : AUG 28, 2006 
Component: EQUIPMENT:RECREATIONAL VEHICLE 
Potential Number Of Units Affected : 926877 
Summary: 
CERTAIN DOMETIC TWO-DOOR REFRIGERATORS MANUFACTURED BETWEEN APRIL 1997 AND MAY 2003: SERIAL NOS. 713XXXXX THROUGH 752XXXXX; 
801XXXXX THROUGH 852XXXXX; 
901XXXXX THROUGH 952XXXXX; 
001XXXXX THROUGH 052XXXXX; 
101XXXXX THROUGH 152XXXXX; 
201XXXXX THROUGH 252XXXXX; 
301XXXXX THROUGH 319XXXXX,

See post 38 for more numbers,

INSTALLED IN CERTAIN RECREATIONAL VEHICLES AS ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT AND SOLD AS AFTERMARKET EQUIPMENT. A FATIGUE CRACK MAY DEVELOP IN THE BOILER TUBE WHICH MAY RELEASE A SUFFICIENT AMOUNT OF PRESSURIZED COOLANT SOLUTION INTO AN AREA WHERE AN IGNITION SOURCE (GAS FLAME) IS PRESENT. 
Consequence: 
THE RELEASE OF COOLANT UNDER CERTAIN CONDITIONS COULD IGNITE AND RESULT IN A FIRE. 
Remedy: 
THE VEHICLE MANUFACTURERS WILL NOTIFY OWNERS OF RECREATIONAL VEHICLES THAT HAD THE REFRIGERATORS INSTALLED AS ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT AND DOMETIC WILL NOTIFY OWNERS OF THE AFTERMARKET REFRIGERATORS. DOMETIC HAS NOT YET PROVIDED THE AGENCY WITH A NOTIFICATION AND REMEDY SCHEDULE. OWNERS MAY CONTACT DOMETIC AT 888-446-5157. 
Notes: 
CUSTOMERS MAY CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY: 1-800-424-9153); OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the info, Scott!








We certainly don't need any Outbacker McNuggets around here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good info. If we find that Keystone used this model and one of us has it, I will pin it so we can keep it in the front.

John


----------



## California Jim

Interesting. Mine is an 04 but made in 03, so I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## ED_RN

Mine is one of the models listed and the serial number matches the list as well. It was manufactured in 2005 so I guess I'm safe. This there someplace that the wattage of the heating element is listed? The only label I can find simply says the frig draws 2.7 amps . 120 X 2.7= 324 so I'm guessing mine is a model with the 325 watt heating element. Following that logic if yours states about 2.9 amps you might have the 354 watt model.

Chime in, does that make sense.


----------



## CamperAndy

ED_RN said:


> Mine is one of the models listed and the serial number matches the list as well. It was manufactured in 2005 so I guess I'm safe. This there someplace that the wattage of the heating element is listed? The only label I can find simply says the frig draws 2.7 amps . 120 X 2.7= 324 so I'm guessing mine is a model with the 325 watt heating element. Following that logic if yours states about 2.9 amps you might have the 354 watt model.
> 
> Chime in, does that make sense.


350 watts is the typical rated AC heater element in the fridge.

On edit - I mention the 350 watt as typical as it is what is normally quoted when figuring out generator power requirements. Your exact wattage will depend on the coil resistance of the heating element and those can vary a few percentage points. So even if you are rated at 324 watts it could actually run higher.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

ED_RN said:


> Mine is one of the models listed and the serial number matches the list as well. It was manufactured in 2005 so I guess I'm safe. This there someplace that the wattage of the heating element is listed? The only label I can find simply says the frig draws 2.7 amps . 120 X 2.7= 324 so I'm guessing mine is a model with the 325 watt heating element. Following that logic if yours states about 2.9 amps you might have the 354 watt model.
> 
> Chime in, does that make sense.


Assume you will be subject to the recall until proven otherwise. Keep watching this thread and the NHTSA.gov site. You'll have to anyway because there is no identified fix yet.

In reading the notice from Dometic to NHTSA it's clear that Dometic _believes _ the microscopic fatigue crack develops as a result of the higher wattage (354) heating element. They _may _ have cast a wider net in the campaign notice until they get a better handle on the cause of problem. I can think of several reason why the serial number range and the date range wouldn't match.

Ed


----------



## LarryTheOutback

ED_RN said:


> Mine is one of the models listed and the serial number matches the list as well. It was manufactured in 2005 so I guess I'm safe.


I just checked mine. My model # matches, but the serial number does not.

I could not find a manufacture date on the fridge. Where did you find yours? (Or, are you talking about the manufacture date of the trailer?)

Ed


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the info
I'll have to check mine this weekend

Don


----------



## JimWilson

I get no hits when I search for "06E076000" or "dometic" on www.nhtsa.gov.


----------



## KenKat

Thank you Scott! Our '03 21RS has a model # and serial # in those lists! I just e-mailed our dealer and will see if they've heard anything yet. We have an appt. with them later this month for the bedroom slide seal - which split in a V shape soon after we bought it. Hopefully by then this 'glitch' will be solved (and we won't be in the 'mcnugget' if it does go up in flames









This forum has been a blessing for us - thanks for all the great info out there! We'll be heading to the Zion NP rally in June/July next year. It will be good to meet some of you.

Kathy/Ken Mitchell


----------



## ED_RN

LarryTheOutback said:


> Mine is one of the models listed and the serial number matches the list as well. It was manufactured in 2005 so I guess I'm safe.


I just checked mine. My model # matches, but the serial number does not.

I could not find a manufacture date on the fridge. Where did you find yours? (Or, are you talking about the manufacture date of the trailer?)

Ed
[/quote]You have open up the outside panel. there is no date inside the frig.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the info. I will check this out next time visit my Outback.


----------



## bentpixel

I checked mine this afternoon. Model RM2652 is listed but the serial # is not. It has been my experiance with equipment manufactures that the serial number and the date of manufacture are linked. The serial number is more specific as to date, factory, time of day, version, and other factors the OEM need to track.
In short, the model # and serial # is enough to classify a unit for a recall or not.

Ed: don't know what date you found. I not sure they would have dated the time of the welding. Your date maybe the time of assembly. I'm advising caution not alarm. And I'm amazed that you found a date anywhere.

imho, Dometic seems to be out in front of this situation. I have no inside knowledge, but the internet makes information flow so fast that I believe we are seeing things very early in the discovery process.

I also had some trouble finding the citation on nhtsa web site. Their search engine didn't seem to be that good.

This is one good reason to register our purchases.

Good luck to all,
Scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback

ED_RN said:


> You have open up the outside panel. there is no date inside the frig.


I checked outside and couldn't find one there either. Oh well, the serial number didn't match so I'm ok.

Ed


----------



## Txcamper

Thanks for the info... my father had the same model Dometic catch on fire in his trailer. It was not good, since he was sleeping at the time. Luckly he woke up and was able to put the fire out before it consumed the trailer.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

ED_RN said:


> Mine is one of the models listed and the serial number matches the list as well. It was manufactured in 2005 so I guess I'm safe. This there someplace that the wattage of the heating element is listed? The only label I can find simply says the frig draws 2.7 amps . 120 X 2.7= 324 so I'm guessing mine is a model with the 325 watt heating element. Following that logic if yours states about 2.9 amps you might have the 354 watt model.
> 
> Chime in, does that make sense.


Was the frige manufactured in '05, or was the trailer built in '05? If the numbers match, I would think that the unit is included in the recall.

Tim


----------



## Chips

I checked my 2002 - 25FB Outback today and I have the fridge with the recalled model # and Serial #. As nothing seems to be decided yet, I will watch this site regularly in case someone hears something. I will also check with my dealer to see what they know. If I find any relative information, I'll pass it on.

Let's help each other out on this one by really keeping on top of it.

Thanks again for the 1st posting on this recall. We don't want anyone to slip through the cracks when it comes to recalls!


----------



## Thor

Thanks for the link. Great info









Thor


----------



## bentpixel

tdvffjohn said:


> I checked my 2002 - 25FB Outback today and I have the fridge with the recalled model # and Serial #.


John,
Saddly, I think we need a pin on this. Thanks for your help.
Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn

I agree and done


----------



## NDJollyMon

I got the dreaded DOMETIC RECALL letter today.
My fridge matches the Model and Serial number of the problematic models. Guess it's going in to be checked/fixed.

Got it in winter storage now, and in position on my seasonal lot. Unless I take it to a local (SOB) repair shop...the nearest OUTBACK DEALER is over 2 hours each way from my trailer. Bummer.


----------



## bentpixel

Sorry to hear that your unit is on the recall list. Maybe there is a DOMETIC warrenty repair shop closer to you or maybe they could make a house trailer call.









Best Wishes,
Scott


----------



## Scott and Jamie

My uncle just received a recall notice in the mail for his motorhome. I still need to check mine and see if it is on under the recall.


----------



## ED_RN

Scott and Jamie said:


> My uncle just received a recall notice in the mail for his motorhome. I still need to check mine and see if it is on under the recall.


Yours should be to new for the recall. I have a 2006 and it's not affected.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

ED_RN said:


> Yours should be to new for the recall. I have a 2006 and it's not affected.


Everyone should check, though. The manufacture date of the fridge may be quite different than the manufacture date of the trailer.

Ed


----------



## Firefighter2104

I got a recall letter in the mail last week. I looked this weekend and noticed the Md # matches, but the Ser doesn't match up.

So what does this mean?

It also states in the letter the "rework kit will be available April 16, 2007"

It also says you can call 888-466-5157 to a find service center or to find up todate recall information.

Hope this helps


----------



## j1mfrog

Just got my letter. I guess there IS a benefit to filling out those warranty cards. I still need to check the frig.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I am happy to report that my 2004 28 BHS is okay. Here is a link directly to the Dometic Recall page. To find out if you are affected, you will need your model and serial numbers --> Dometic recall clicky


----------



## j1mfrog

I checked. Mine is being recalled. Appointment to drop off at the dealer tommorrow. I'll get as much info as I can then.


----------



## redmonaz

I just checked and ours is on the recall list, it is a 2003 26RS. Thanks Outbackers.com, since I bought it used I probably would have never known. I'll call next week and update as needed.
Don


----------



## j1mfrog

Bummer. I didn't realize until I got to the dealer.... recall kits are not available until April 16, 2007. It says it right there in the recall letter. I wanted to go camping before that. I guess we'll keep a few coolers iced down.


----------



## j1mfrog

Recall work is done. Time to do some more camping.


----------



## camping479

j1mfrog said:


> Recall work is done. Time to do some more camping.


Good news!! What parts did they replace?? Ours goes in on wednesday.

Mike


----------



## j1mfrog

Not exactly sure. Haven't picked it up yet. I'll be sure to look when I get it. I'm in no hurry to pick it up though, next trip is not for over three weeks, and while it's there, it's not taking up room in my driveway.


----------



## Lady Di

Ours goes in May 9th.

We turned the gas off likethe letter said to do. I guess if it didn't burn up with the gas on...


----------



## burleson

We just got our new "used" Outback, and heard about the recall... Checked it, and sure enough we have a recalled one.
Thanks Outbackers.com for the info. Now we'll have to get it in for service.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Dometic has issued a recall for those double door refrigerators with model numbers: NDR1062, RM2652, RM2662, RM2663, RM2852, RM2862, RM3662, RM3663, and RM3862 with serial numbers:
320xxxx through 352xxxx
401xxxx through 452xxxx
501xxxx through 552xxxx
601xxxx through 369xxxx
Model and serial numbers are located on a sticker inside the refrigerator, on the side wall. 
Under certain circumstances, a fire could be caused by leaking coolant. 
If you have one of the refrigerators with model and serial numbers shown above, turn it off now and call Dometic at 1-888-446-5747, or go to www.DometicUSA.com 
Dean

I merged the 2 topics and added a 'see post 38' to the first post here to keep all the info in one location.
John


----------



## shaela21

Thanks. I will check mine when I get home.

Cheers.


----------



## Lady Di

I think it is on almost all of their refrigerators.


----------



## Pakeboy2

We got ours done on the 18th...took about 45 minutes...


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Had my mobile RV service (long time friend) guy come out to my OB at my storage lot and do the recall work within my lunch hour time on 7/25/08.

Done deal and now I am 99% ready to roll for our 7 day vacation coming up on 7/30.

Lets roll!


----------



## TripperBob

Yikes! I had no idea about this issue. Thank you for this important info. I will have to head over to the storage yard to get our fridge #'s.


----------



## Banjo

Has anyone experienced a problem with getting Dometic to stand behind the recall? My unit is within the recall and the boiler tube refered to in the recall has failed and the yellow amonia has all leaked out. Dometic says the recall covers the heat shield installation but does not cover the boiler tube. I've asked to talk to a supervisor at Dometic but no one has called yet.

Banjo


----------



## wolfwood

Banjo said:


> Has anyone experienced a problem with getting Dometic to stand behind the recall? My unit is within the recall and the boiler tube refered to in the recall has failed and the yellow amonia has all leaked out. Dometic says the recall covers the heat shield installation but does not cover the boiler tube. I've asked to talk to a supervisor at Dometic but no one has called yet.
> 
> Banjo


Hi Banjo. Sorry to hear about this. I don't think anyone has reported here that they actually had a problem. I believe the discussions have all been about having the "recall work" done - and the work seems to be a bandaid approach to avoiding a fire in the event that there _might_ be a problem. The "Recall" work reportedly doesn't *fix* the _problem_ but adds a bandaid to address a _result_ on the chance that a TT happens to have the failure. Although (hopefully), most of us will not actually have a "failure" and this "bandaid approach" will be sufficient - it sounds like you may now fall into a different category..... the elite group which has actually _had_ the problem (which the Recall work doesn't fix anyway







. )

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------

